# I'm baffled here...



## Trav4011 (May 1, 2002)

Well.. I've been fighting with my car for weeks now.. I am having some issues with it idling as well as making power under boost. The car will not idle right.. if you rev it up.. and let off the gas.. it dies.. if you let go of the gas and push in the clutch on the highway.. it dies.. And... at it makes no power at WOT.. the car just bogs.. It will boost fine under partial throttle.. but.. WOT... it just feels like the engine can't turn anymore. It does this when the wastegate is opening.. I have checked everything I can think of.. any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, do you have a MAP, MAF, or AFM? Also, is your BOV venting to atmosphere or venting back to intake?

Also check the stiffness of the BOV, if it is not stiff enough, it will open at idle and let out air. This may be a problem on MAF/AFM based cars.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

same exact thing happened to my car when i had a faulty BOV....vacuum and boost leaks


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SW20 said:


> *Also, is your BOV venting to atmosphere or venting back to intake? *


DET bov's can vent fine into the atmosphere. It doesn't hurt them at all. My car is proof of that.

I've had a somewhat similar problem with my car one day on the freeway. It turned out that one of my intercooler pipes was leakin a ton, so none of the air made it back into the motor. Check your piping for leaks and holes, front and back. I found out a couple hundred dollars later on my car that i also had 3 holes on the back of my intercooler that went un noticed until i replaced the radiator. Thats the only thing i think it could be... leaky piping.


----------



## Trav4011 (May 1, 2002)

I pressured everything up tonight.. I had done the intake piping the other day.. and found a huge leak.. so I fixed that... then the car ran worse. So, I pulled my intake cam.. so the valves would close all the way up, and the pressured up the whole intake manifold and piping. I found a bunch of leaks on my vacuum lines.. and I found what I think is my main problem. The Aeromotive FPR had a pretty good size leak coming from the threads on top of it. I mean.. the thing was leaking bad.. I put some soap and water on it.. and it bubbled up all over the place. So, I took a few hours.. and tightened everything down.. I had pulled my plugs out.. and noticed some signs of detonation on the ends of them. I was baffled by this.. since an air leak should make it run rich under boost. But, realizing that the FPR was leaking.. it probaby wasn't getting enough total fuel pressure under boost. I hope I'm right. Also.. I found that the turbo's compressor housing was leaking at plate on the back. I took it off.. and found that there was no gasket between the housing and the cartridge.. This is a brand new Garrett Ballistics turbo.. I wonder why they didn't put a gasket in there. So, I got some grey permatex and made one. So far.... no leaks when I pressured it up. I hope it runs better.. What do you guys think about the FPR theory? I figure that it's not a big line going to it.. so a leak would throw it all out of wack.
Travis


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

do u have a fuel press gauge?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Trav4011 said:


> *I pressured everything up tonight.. I had done the intake piping the other day.. and found a huge leak.. so I fixed that... then the car ran worse. So, I pulled my intake cam.. so the valves would close all the way up, and the pressured up the whole intake manifold and piping. I found a bunch of leaks on my vacuum lines.. and I found what I think is my main problem. The Aeromotive FPR had a pretty good size leak coming from the threads on top of it. I mean.. the thing was leaking bad.. I put some soap and water on it.. and it bubbled up all over the place. So, I took a few hours.. and tightened everything down.. I had pulled my plugs out.. and noticed some signs of detonation on the ends of them. I was baffled by this.. since an air leak should make it run rich under boost. But, realizing that the FPR was leaking.. it probaby wasn't getting enough total fuel pressure under boost. I hope I'm right. Also.. I found that the turbo's compressor housing was leaking at plate on the back. I took it off.. and found that there was no gasket between the housing and the cartridge.. This is a brand new Garrett Ballistics turbo.. I wonder why they didn't put a gasket in there. So, I got some grey permatex and made one. So far.... no leaks when I pressured it up. I hope it runs better.. What do you guys think about the FPR theory? I figure that it's not a big line going to it.. so a leak would throw it all out of wack.
> Travis *


Do you have a BOV venting to atmosphere? That could be the problem.

Mike


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Which FPR do you have? Aeromotive has 2 different kinds, one is boost dependent and the other is just whatever you set it too. Check the part number as they both look exactly alike except for a different color on one of them. The majority of the ones selling are the no-boost dependent ones.


----------

